# A couple of recent finds



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

A couple of recent finds 
I just found these two radio antenna and ground receptacles. Both with the matching plugs!



















And
















http://lbpinc.com/Aerial-Ground-plate-3.JPG

Frank


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

SA-WEET :thumbsup:

I just saw some very similar plugs & switches in a house build circa 1880's in Joliet, IL.

My 1st thought was I want to this job just so I can get some of them for my collection. :thumbup:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I like finding old stuff like that. Oh, it counts as a real job since there is blood on the floor in pic one......


----------

